# 71 lemans



## Daniwrenches (Apr 27, 2021)

Any one know where I can find a replacement dash for my lemans all I can find is black trying to find one in the dark saddle tan color


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

Daniwrenches said:


> Any one know where I can find a replacement dash for my lemans all I can find is black trying to find one in the dark saddle tan color


No, but you can paint them! I have.


----------



## Daniwrenches (Apr 27, 2021)

armyadarkness said:


> No, but you can paint them! I have.


What kinda plaint ? I want it to match


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

Daniwrenches said:


> What kinda plaint ? I want it to match


Many companies make paint, specifically for vinyl. If you prep it right, they do yield professional results... However, you may be able to get the color pad that you want, someplace. See if someone else chimes in.


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

SEM dye/paint. Available from NPD.


----------

